

Google code now supports Git - jawher
http://code.google.com/p/support/issues/detail?id=2454

======
WalterGR
Interestingly, the submission by pixelbeat around the same time already has 78
points and 15 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2768036>

